# Can't MFSADD 2nd Drive to HR10-250 6.3A



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

I have two HR10-250's, one with the original drive, the second with the original drive and an added 2nd 300gb drive. After upgrading each one to Zippered 6.3A, I found the 300gb drive was failing, so sent it in for replacement. Used the one drive unit to make a backup file, and put it on the second unit. Ran perfectly fine. I got the new 300gb drive back but no matter how I try to add it, it will not show the additional time in System Properties.

I first tried to just mfsadd it like this: *mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd* It reported it worked, but when I put them back in the Tivo, it still showed 30 hours HD.

Then I tried without the -r 4 and got the same result, said it worked, but didn't.

Then I tried to reimage and expand in one step: *mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdd* It ended fine, said it expanded it to the additional hours, but again, put in the Tivo and still shows 30 hours.

Back into the PC, tried mfsadd again, said it worked, but didn't.

Reimaged it again, this time with: *mfsrestore -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdd* Reported it worked, still didn't show increased hours.

At no time did I get the "Nothing To Expand" error.

What am I missing here?

Also just tried: *mfsrestore -r4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdd* Removing the space inbetween -r and 4, but again, reported it worked, still didn't show increased hours.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

Finally got it work, but had to use BlessTiVo to do it. Now showing 69 hours of HD. 

I have no idea why MFSADD or MFSRESTORE and expanding would not work.


----------



## D_Doherty (Aug 17, 2004)

Were the drives on the same controller when you used mfsadd?


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

Yes they were.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you saying that you tried to use mfsadd on a drive that was replacing the 2nd drive of a 2-drive setup? If so, then it won't work. Once you've used mfsadd to expand the partitions once you can't do it again. BlessTiVo behaves differently which is why you got it working.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

All I was trying to do was to add a 300gb drive as a B drive.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you already have a B drive that you wanted to replace?


----------



## D_Doherty (Aug 17, 2004)

hpfanatic said:


> Yes they were.


That is the problem.

I did the same thing and got the same result.

Searching the upgrade forum told me that this happens when the drives are on the same controller.

I put the drives on different controllers re-ran the mfsadd command and my missing hours appeared.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

Good to hear I wasn't the only one! I will try that out and see if I get the same result.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The following command should work fine:

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

You have already been instructed that placing both new drives on the same IDE bus is not correct so I won't say any more about it. The only major caveat I should point out is that your swap file is too small for the size drives you are installing. 

I assume you have the original 250GB drive and you are adding 300GB as the B drive, correct? The swap file size should be about 1 MB for every 2GB of storage capacity. For 550GB of storage you should have a swap file of at least 275MB. You command is only setting up a 127MB swap file. You'll never be able to recover from a GSOD if the swap file is too small and you'll end up having to reimage the drive and lose all your recordings.

Do a search for tpip to see how to expand the swap file to the size you need. Tpip is included with the PtvUpgrade boot CD but you need to find which version you have. The syntax is different for each version.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 5, 2002)

Success!

I hooked the drives up like this:

hda = 4gb Dos Drive
hdb = 300gb B Drive
hdc = 250gb A Drive
hdd = CDROM

Ran this: *mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb*

This reported it was successful, so I ran the tpip:

*tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdc* It reported it initialized the swap file

Put the drives in the DTivo and it now reports 69 hours of HD and seems to be working fine.

Thanks for the help!


----------

